# Duathlon bike



## dandare (2 May 2012)

Can anyone tell me if it's ok to use a fixed wheel bike in a duathlon?


----------



## bathtub (2 May 2012)

No you cannot used a fixed wheel bike in Duathlon or triathlon although you would be allowed to use a single speed freewheel


----------

